# Dünger für Wasserpflanzen



## Stone0815 (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
beim Anblick unseres grünen Teichwassers kam mir heute eine neue Idee. 

Aber erst mal die Eckdaten:
Wir haben einen rund 24 qm großen und rund einen Meter tiefen Teich mit schärzungsweise rund 12.000 L Wasser. In Betrieb genommen wurde er vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr. Es befinden sich einige Pflanzen umd einige Fische (__ Moderlieschen, Gold- und Regenbogenelritzen) im Teich. Der Filter ist absichtlich recht knapp dimensioniert, da die Pflanzen das regeln sollten. Das Schlimmste: Ich bin wahnsinnig ungeduldig! 

Der Teich liegt nahezu den gesamten Tag in der Sonne (ließ sich nicht anders machen). Für Schatten Sollten Teichpflanzen sorgen, aber die kümmern nach der kurzen Zeit noch sehr vor sich hin. Algen hingegen sind so reichtlich vorhanden, dass kaum Tiefblick möglich ist.

Also, was run?? Wie gesagt, abwarten fällt mir schwer. Daher kam mir der Gedanke einer ausgiebigen Pflanzendüngung. Dabei stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, ob das überhaupt Sinn macht oder ob ich die Algen gleich mit dünge?! Zudem sollen die Nährstoffe ja aus dem Wasser kommen, nicht von Zusätzen?! Andererseits wäre das natürlich ein ganz anderer Start für die Pflanzen, als bisher. Wie aber verhalten sie sich, wenn später die Düngung nicht mehr stattfindet? Sind die Wurzeln dann bereits so ausgebildet, dass es nicht stört oder mickern sie wieder nur rum??

Fragen über Fragen...sicherlich gibt es hier aber erfahrene und fachkundige User, die gerne ihr Wissen teilen. 


Vorab wieder mal vielen Dank....


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2022)

Schau dir mal dieses Thema an https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/das-war-eine-gute-idee-mit-dem-schwimmteich.50170/
Und bei entsprechenden Fragen wird sich, sofern es zeitlich passt, auch @Rhz69  äußern.


----------



## Stone0815 (20. Juli 2022)

Hi und danke für den Link...ist aber schwerer Stoff (zumindest für mich). Die Ausführungen von Professor Rüdiger am Ende der Seite 9 bringen etwas Licht ins Dunkel. Auf den folgenden Seiten wird es dann auch deutlich praxisnäher und damit verständlicher für mich und meinen flachen Kopf.

Als Grundlage habe ich vor Eintreffen des Professors mal die aktuellen Wasserwerte genommen und dafür den JBL Pro Aquatest Easy 7 in1 genutzt. Irgendwelche abgefahrenen Spezialwerte lassen sich damit nicht ermitteln, für meine Pfütze dachte ich aber reicht es.  

Ergebnis:
NO3: <10 (die Skala ist 0;10;25 mg/l, die Farben der Felder 0 und 10 sehen für mich aber identisch aus, von 25 mg/l ist es hingegen weit entfernt)
NO2: 0
KH: 3 (dürfte wohl gern etwas mehr sein)
GH: 7
Cl: 0
PH: 7,2
CO2 (berechnet): 5.5 mg/l

Laut der abgebildeten Tabelle liegt das alles im Normbereich. "Verschwindende Pflanzen" und ein dichter Vorhang an Schwebealgen lassen jedoch Optimierungsbedarf erahnen. Daher hoffe ich, dass Rüdiger noch das eine oder andere Register ziehen kann.



Das Gute ist, wir sind maximal flexibel. Einerseits haben wir hier in Kiel ziemlich hartes Leitungswasser.
Andererseits haben wir eine Zysterne mit Regenwasser, was natürlich ganz andere Eigenschaften mit sich bringt. Also mal schauen, wie mögliche Vorgehensweisen aussehen könnten...

Ach ja, __ Frösche, Libellenlarven und Fische fühlen sich ausgesprochen wohl. Daher mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen. Die Sichttiefe von nur wenigen cm stört mich rein optisch aber sehr.


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Juli 2022)

Hallo Torben,

Stell mich mal nicht so auf den Sockel, dann falle ich nicht so tief. Wenn ich das so super im Griff hätte, hätte ich das Forum nie gefunden.
Ich hab angefangen mich schlau zu machen, als mein Teich so aussah, wie deiner. 
Bin auf diese Seite gestossen https://www.heimbiotop.de/pflanzenernaehrung.html.
Bin damit auf die Idee gekommen, das ich Kaliummangel habe. Mein Vorteil ist, dass ich weiss was und wieviel ich in den Teich schmeissen muss um 1mg/L mehr drin zu haben. Der Erfolg war, das aus einer leichten Trübung eine starke Trübung wurde.
Danach hab ich dann beschlossen, das so zu machen, wie ich das gelernt habe: messen, Wert ändern, Änderung messen und Effekt beobachten.
Kurz: Reinschmeissen nur, wenn du weisst, was du tust.
Wenn du messen willst, ist der aquascaper Koffer nicht schlecht. Kalium, NO2, NO3, PO4 sensitive, PH, GH,KH.
Du kannst aber auch mal die Analyse deines Leitungswasser hier reinstellen, dann kann ich dir vielleicht einen regelmässigen Teilwasserwechsel ausrechnen, oder davon abraten .Wie sieht den Dach aus, wegen des Regenwassers: viele Vögel, Kupfer, Dachpappe....
Was hast du an Substrat drin?
Hast du Unterwasserpflanzen drin und wie geht es denen.

Immerhin sind deine Werte stimmig und sehen nicht so schlimm aus, ist bei den Stäbchen häufig schlimm.

Pflanzendünger ist schlimm für den Teich, da ist immer viel zu viel Phosphat drin. Düngekegel für Sumpfpflanzen und Seerosen geht gut, für Unterwasserpflanzen nicht.
Erst mal mehr Fragen als Antworten, aber ich helfe gerne.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (21. Juli 2022)

Hi und danke für das Angebot, dem ich gern nachkommen.

Zum Sockel: Keine Angst...die Erwartungsgaltung ist ja gar nicht so riesig...  ...nur ein algenfreier Teich mit sprießenden Sumpfpflanzen...bisschen Zauberei reicht da schon.  

Aber im Ernst, ich finde es schon cool, wenn man sich mit dieser Materie auskennt...ich tue das gar nicht und bin dementsprechend zurückhaltend.

Die Pflanzennahrungsseite habe ich in Deinem "süßer-Teich-Threat" bereits entdeckt und ein wenig darin gestöbert. Da steckt eine Menge drin, eigene Erfahrung erhält man dadurch nur leider nicht. 

Möglicherweise kann ich aber von Deiner profitieren...wobei eine stärkere Trübung für mich aktuell nur schwer vorstellbar ist.

Aber nun zu den Fakten:
1. die Daten meines Trinkwassers:
 
 
 
 
 

2. Das Dach:
Das Satteldach hat eine Pfanneneindeckung, der sehr neue Anbau hat eine epdm-Folie. Kupferrinnen haben wir nicht, das ist alles verzinktes Blech.  Viele Vögel haben wir ebenfalls nicht, da die Umsetzung der Gründach-Pläne noch ein wenig dauert. Bisher ist nur das Teichwasser grün. 

3. Substrat:
Habe mich für ein selbstvermischtes 2/3 Sand-1/3 Lehm-Substrat entschieden.

4. Unterwasserpflanzen:
Ja, habe ich...aber auch aus denen werde ich nicht schlau!
__ Wasserstern: Wuchs erst ganz gut, löste sich nach 2 Wochen aber komplett auf. Ich finde immer wieder mal einzelne, umhertreibende Stiele, die ich verzweifelt wieder einpflanze.
__ Hornkraut: Hat sich letztes Jahr zersetzt (Nährstoffmangel wahrscheinlich), neuer Versuch startete gerade vor 3 Tagen. Bisher macht er sich gut. 
Tannenwedel: Zählt der zu Unterwasserpflanzen? Oder halb und halb...wie Hackfleisch? Der wächst, langsam aber stetig, blickt seit 3 Wochen das erste Mal aus dem Wasser.
__ Wasserpest: Stand meinem Empfinden nach zu tief und bekam durch den Schwebealgenvorhang nahezu kein Licht. Habe ich nun mal weiter hoch geholt. Die Pflanze sieht sehr angegriffen/ausgeblichen aus. Nur ein Stängel ist noch wie neu.
__ Wasserfeder: Hat sich bis auf den Wurzelballen komplett verabschiedet.
__ Wasserschraube: Erst seit wenigen Tagen im Teich, bisher unauffällig.
Schwimmblattpflanzen lasse ich mal hier raus. Bei Informationsbedarf frage gern danach...

Weshalb gehen Düngekugeln nicht für Unterwasserpflanzen? Habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt JBL FloraPond großzügig zu verteilen, schöner wäre aber natürlich etwas Zielgerichtetes und natürlich etwas Hilfreiches.

Ich stehle nur sehr ungern Deine Zeit mit meinen Problemen, bin aber selber ziemlich ratlos. Daher schon km Voraus viiiieeelen Dank für Deine Zeit.

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Juli 2022)

Die Unterwasserpflanzen nehmen das meiste aus dem Wasser auf und auch die Düngekegel haben zu viel Phosphat.

Dein Leitungswasser ist nicht so hart, hat aber relativ viel Salz.
Eigentlich wollte ich dir über den Wasserwechsel etwas Nitrat und Kalium ins Wasser bringen, da müsste bei dir aber ein 50% Wasserwechsel sein.
Wasserwechsek kannst du mit Trinkwasser machen, für das verdunstende Wasser besser Regenwasser.
Wenn du nicht messen willst kannst du es als Dünger mit Hornspähnen probieren. Eventuell in einen Teebeutel, dann kann es wieder raus. Das muss aber in die Nähe der Wurzeln.
Der Lehm müsste Kalium und Magnesium enthalten haben, das weiss man aber nicht so genau.
Wenn die Hornspäne helfen, hast du genug Kalium.
Zur Wasserhärte schreib ich heute abend noch etwas. Hast du einen Gartenkalk?
Dann schreib doch die Zusammensetzung.
Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (22. Juli 2022)

Beim Gartenhehler um die Ecke habe ich den Flüssigdünger "Söll Pflanzendünger WasserpflanzenPracht" entdeckt, darauf steht "ohne Phosphate". Wäre das was? Ich will ja nicht in Aktionismus verfallen, aber die wenige Tage im Wasser befindliche Sumpfschraube hat schon merklich an Farbe verloren und das neue __ Hornkraut schwächelt auch.

Hornspäne habe ich da. Einige davon sind beim Einpflanzen der Seerose in den Topf gewandert. Was mich von weiterer Nutzung abgehalten hat ist der Aufdruck "fördert die Humusbildung". Das will man doch nicht im Teich, oder?? Die Teebeutelvariante finde ich gut.

Gartenkalk habe ich in der Garage:
 

Ach ja, ich hätte gedacht wir haben sehr hartes Wasser, da Wasserkocher, Kaffeemaschine und Dusche immer gleich Ränder aufweisen. Kann aber natürlich auch am Salz liegen...


----------



## Stone0815 (22. Juli 2022)

Ach ja, zum Thema Wasserwechsel auch nicht eine Frage:
Idealerweise ablaufen doch durch Flora und Fauna so viele Prozesse im Teich ab, dass sich ein ausgewogener Nährstoffkreislauf entwickelt. Zudem verdunstet immer mal Wasser, so dass neues Wasser nachgefüllt werden muss. Aber ist zu alledem ein Wasserwechsel zwingend erforderlich?? Oder ist das eher so für das eigene Reinlichkeitsgefühl on Top??


----------



## DbSam (22. Juli 2022)

Hallo Torben,

mit etwas Nachdenken solltest Du die Wasserwechselfrage selbst beantworten können.
Die Abbauprodukte müssen aus dem Wasser raus ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Stone0815 (22. Juli 2022)

Aber welche Abbauprodukte sind es denn genau, die etwas anderes nicht wieder verwenden kann um brauchbare Dinge daraus zu machen?

Ich habe ja nicht viele Fische, so dass Bakterien und Pflanzen die Exkremente verwerten können sollten?!

Nach Studium des von troll20 verlinkten Beitrags ist es ja scheinbar sogar möglich mit der richtigen Zusammenstellung (dabei rede ich nicht von Chemischen Verbindungen, sondern von unterschiedlichen Pflanzen und Bakterien und passendem Nährstoffverkommen) Teichschlamm (offensichtlich gebundenes CO2?!) abzubauen. Finde ich megaspannend...


----------



## DbSam (22. Juli 2022)

Welche Abbauprodukte, das kann ich Dir nicht ganz genau sagen.
Denn das kommt ja nun auch wieder ganz auf den Teich, die Umwelteinflüsse, dessen Besatz, Fütterei und vieles mehr an.

In Deinen 12 m³ kann man halt nicht die ganze Natur nachbilden, deswegen der Teilwasserwechsel.
Und genau das ist zumeist preiswerter, als das ständige Messen von Wasserwerten und die Behandlung mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen.
Und: Alles was man reinkippt, das muss auch irgendwann und irgendwie wieder raus.


VG Carsten


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Juli 2022)

Kannst du Düngerzusammensetzung hier reinstellen?
Ich schreib nachher noch mehr.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Juli 2022

Wenn Kalium (K) Stickstoff (N) etwa 1:1 draufsteht kannst du ihn probieren, heute ganz wenig 0,1g N pro m3 Teichvolumen. Wasserwechsel ist gut, hilft deinen Pflanzen wenig (später mehr). Nach deinem anderen Thread: fütterst du deine Fische? In deinem Fall keine schlechte Idee, aber gutes Futter.


----------



## Stone0815 (22. Juli 2022)

Hi Carsten,
Du hast sicherlich recht mit der Aussage "alles was man reinkippt, muss auch wieder raus". Wenn ich aber in vernünftigem Maße Nährstoffe reinkippe und dann Blattmasse später wieder herausnehmen kann, kann ich damit gut leben. 
Verstehe mich nicht falsch, bisher habe ich NICHTS in meinen Teich gekippt, da die Natur eigenständig ihren Lauf nehmen sollte. Nur ist es auch schade drum den Pflanzen nach und nach beim Sterben zuzusehen...da muss es doch die Möglichkeit eines Anschubes geben. Vor Allem wundert es mich, dass Algen so prima gedeihen, die Pflanzen aber eher nicht. So ganz richtig kann das doch nicht sein?!

@Rüdiger: Die Zusammensetzung habe ich online nicht gefunden und wegen Corona bin ich zur Zeit eingesperrt.

Die Fische füttere ich überaus sparsam. Vielleicht hilft es ja auch den Pflanzen die Dosis zu erhöhen?! Was genau heißt "gutes Futter"? Habe 2 Sorten von Tetra. Glaubt man der Packung, geht es nicht besser... 

Vielleicht hilft es ja auch schon mal nicht ganz so akribisch alle Blätter im Herbst abzusammeln?!


----------



## Rhz69 (22. Juli 2022)

Hallo Torben,

zuerst die kurzen Antworten, "gutes Futter" hies vor allem keine Brotkrümel oder ähnliches.
Tetra ist für das was ich meinte OK.
Zu Söll habe ich auch nichts gefunden ausser das Eisen und Titan? drin ist.
Kannst du sicher ausprobieren, auf die Dauer mindestens relativ teuer. Ich würde klein anfangen, da ich die Stickstoffquelle darin nicht kenne. Das kann in deinem Teich zu Nitrit (NO2) -Bildung und damit Schädigung von erst Libellenlarven dann Fischen führen. Deine Bakterien müssen sich daran gewöhnen.

Meine Überlegungen zu deiner Situation:

Dein Leitungswasser hat relativ viel Salz (Na und Cl) Chlorid ist mit 62 mg/L schon an der Grenze für die ersten Pflanzen (laut der Pflanzen- Seite oben). Wenn du keine Wasserwechsel machst und nur mit dem Leitungswasser auffüllst steigt der Salzgehalt immer weiter an, da beides weder von Fischen, noch von Pflanzen verbraucht wird.

Nachfüllen für im verdunstendes Wasser besser Regenwasser. Falls du mal ein Gründach bekommst, das Wasser davon besser nicht in den Teich. Es ist sehr farbig (gelb bis braun) und trägt die viele Nährstoffe ein. 

Wasserwechsel mit dem Leitungswasser sind OK. Für die Fische wird da auch immer vom "Keimbelastung" gesprochen. Wenn du wenig fütterst, dann musst du nicht viel machen. Ich giesse den Garten aus dem Teich und fülle ihn dann nach, mache sonst kaum Wasserwechsel. Es sind aber keine Fische drin. Irgendwann wird der Teich immer gelber.

Düngung
meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind, dass die Pflanzen, wenn sie wachsen sollen etwa 1mg/L Nitrat NO3 in der Woche während der Wachstumszeit benötigen. Um das über Wasserwechsel in den Teich zu bekommen müsstest du immer 50% wechseln, jede Woche...
Wasserwechsel hilft bei vielen, die höhere Nitratwerte haben (Grenzwert in Deutschland 50 mg/L), bei dir würde ich auch zu vorsichtigem Düngen raten. Irgendwann fällt genug in den Teich, am Anfang ist das häufig zu wenig. 

Dein Pflanzen benötigen Makronähstoffe Stickstoff (N, Harnstoff, Nitrat..) Kalium und Phosphat. In den meisten Düngern ist das im Verhältnis 1:1:1 drin. Die Pflanzen brauchen aber N:K eher 10:10:1. Du sammelst beim Düngen immer Phosphat im Teich an, der irgendwann zur Algenblüte führt. 
Ich sage mal vorsichtig: öfter richtig als falsch ist die Annahme Kalium macht Schwebealgen, Nitrat (Stickstoff) macht Fadenalgen, Phosphat macht Blaualgen. 
Auch weil deine Beschreibung so sehr meinem Teich ähnelt würde ich bei dir auf Stickstoffmangel und zu viel Kalium tippen. Wenn du jetzt den Dünger mit einem guten Verhältnis wählst, wachsen deine Pflanzen, dein Wasser wird aber nicht unbedingt klarer, weil der Kaliumüberschuss nicht abgebaut wird.
Wie oben erwähnt, deine Pflanzen kannst du damit retten.

Mein Tip wären eher Hornspäne, enthalten etwa 14% Stickstoff. damit würden 20 g Hornspäne deinen Stickstoffbedarf für eine Woche decken. Hornspäne geben den Stickstoff aber sehr langsam ab. Das hilft die akut wenig, aber wenn du eine Handvoll 100 g Hornspäne in deinem Teich verteilst, würde das gegen die Trübung helfen. Natürlich nur, wenn meine Annahme mit dem Kalium richtig ist. Meine Hornspäne haben auch noch Phosphat drin kleiner N 10:1, kann sogar gut sein, muss nicht.

Kalk: Da habe ich nicht genau auf deine Werte geschaut. Wenn du öfter mal einen Wasserwechsel machen willst z.B. 10 %, würde dein Gesamthärte GH um 1.6 jeweils um steigen. GH zu KH ist OK bei dir. Das würde grade helfen. __ Hornkraut mag lieber hartes Wasser Wassserfeder eher nicht. 
Wenn du Regenwasser nehmen willst, dann schau ob du ein paar Steine aus Dolomit oder Kalk z.B. Marmorkies bekommst. Es zählt nicht die Menge sondern die Oberfläche, abgeschätzt unter 0,5 m2. Dein Gartenkalk hat wenig Magnesium und zu viel CaO, den darfst du auf keinen Fall nehmen. Die Steine sollten da liegen, wo auch Wasser vorbei strömt.
Nach den Trinkwasserwerten hast du auch relativ wenig Magnesium drin. Da hilft Dolomit, aber nicht der Marmorkies. Heilerde würde helfen, oder Bittersalz, falls du das hast. 120 g Bittersalz auf deinen Teich erhöhen den Mg Wert um 1 mg/L. Bei dir wäre ich eher für Magnesiakalk (MgCO3, 41 g für 1 mg/L. 240 g Bittersalz auf den Teich können helfen und schaden nicht.
Alle Wundermittel gegen Algen, auch natürliche haben den Effekt, dass die Algen plötzlich verschwinden, zerfallen und die ungünstige Nährstoffverteilung wieder herstellen. -für die nächste Generation Algen. Mit etwas Geduld und Nutzung der richtigen Stellschrauben geht es nachhaltiger.
Jetzt habe ich dich wie gewünscht ziemlich zugemüllt, lass es mal sacken, dass du die richtigen Fragen stellen kannst.
habe trotzdem viel Spass mit deinem Teich
besser ein grüner Teich, als ein gelber Rasen

Rüdiger

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Juli 2022

Futter hab ich vergessen:
In dem Fischfutter sind auch die Makronährstoffe, vor allem Stickstoff, drin und ein paar Mineralien. Das düngt auch den Teich und du hast Spass daran. (Wer hat das noch in meinem Thread geschrieben? 

Gruss

Rüdiger


----------



## DbSam (22. Juli 2022)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber in vernünftigem Maße Nährstoffe reinkippe und dann Blattmasse später wieder herausnehmen kann, kann ich damit gut leben.


Hallo Torben,

Rüdiger hat es ganz gut erklärt, was es mit dem Wasserwechsel auf sich hat.
Und ebenso, dass man eben nicht sagen kann, wegen genau diesen Stoffen ist ein TWW erforderlich. Kommt halt immer auf den Teich und die Umstände an.



VG Carsten


----------



## Stone0815 (23. Juli 2022)

Uih...na da steht ja mal einiges drin. Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos.

Ich halte dann mal fest:

Wasserwechsel:
Immer mal Gartenpflanzen mit Teichwasser gießen, nachfüllen mit Leitungswasser, verdunstetes Wasser mit Regenwasser auffüllen. 

Düngen:
Etwas mehr füttern, durch den gelegentlichen Wassertausch sollten die Fischausscheidungen vorerst unproblematisch sein. 
Die Kosten für das Söll-Zeugs sind mir auch etwas auf den Magen geschlagen. Daher beginnen wir mal mit einer Hornspäne-Kur (wichtigste Info: damit verzieht sich möglicherweise der Nebel). Die Idee mit dem Teebeutel fand ich super, dann könn sie im Notfall wieder raus. Morgen also mal ran, ich werde vom Effekt berichten...   

Kalk:
Von noch mehr (Bitter-)Salz würde ich vom Gefühl her absehen wollen. Daher besorge ich mal Dolomitsteine und platzieren sie im Teich. Damit hätten wir dann Kalk und Magnesium. 
Nach Magnesiumkalk habe ich gleich mal gegoogelt, aber da ist immer ein großer Anteil CaO drin...wie bei meinem Gartenkalk (Minimum 50%). 

Wenn nötig, mache ich auch immer mal einen Wasserwechsel. Nur möchte ich gern wissen weshalb und was die (positiven wie negativen) Folgen sind...aber passt... 

Wie gesagt - ich werde berichten. Schönen Abend Euch Beiden...


----------



## Stone0815 (25. Juli 2022)

Schon der 2.Tag nach Start der Hornspäne-Kur und noch KEINE Veränderung feststellbar....und jetzt sagt nicht, ich bin zu ungeduldig...


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Schon der 2.Tag nach Start der Hornspäne-Kur und noch KEINE Veränderung feststellbar....und jetzt sagt nicht, ich bin zu ungeduldig...


Hornspäne sind Langzeitdünger, eher die wirken braucht es Wochen. Du schmeißt die doch wohl nicht in den Teich? Wenn ja, dann hol die schnell wieder raus, sonst wirst Du was erleben was die Welt noch nicht erlebt hat. Hornspan ist fast reiner Stickstoff, gut für den Rasen + Gemüse. Willi


----------



## Stone0815 (25. Juli 2022)

Hi Willi,
Danke für Deine Rückmeldung...ich bin mittelschwer verzweifelt, weil sich viele meiner Pflanzen auflösen, die Schwebealgen aber sprießen als gäbe kein morgen. Die Frage ist daher woran liegt es?

Rüdiger hat versucht mir mit einfachen Worten die Zusammenhänge zu erläutern und kam zu der Erkenntnis, Hornspäne seien geraden wegen des hohen Stickstoffanteils nicht sooo verkehrt. Der Argumentation konnte ich auch ohne große Teicherfahrung gedanklich folgen (siehe oben), daher schauen wir mal, was passiert...

Ich bin aber immer offen für eine konstruktive Diskussion. Lösungsvorschläge für mein Problem sind daher sehr willkommen...wie wäre denn Deine Lösung?? Einfach erst mal keinen Dreck/keine Blätter mehr aus dem Teich sammeln? Oder was schwebt Dir vor?

Danke und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

*Hallo Torben, Du machst erstmal gar nichts außer Du setzt viel Teichpflanzen ein damit die übermäßigen Nährstoffe rauskommen füttere nur ganz wenig. Wichtig ist gut lüften + filtern und lasse den Teich in Ruhe, er klärt sich von selbst mit der Zeit - kann Wochen dauern. Sehe zu, dass Du die Späne wieder raus bekommst. Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen bringt normal das Futter mit sich da brauchst Du nicht zusätzlich düngen außer Seerosen mal 1 Düngerkegel in den Kübel stecken. Ab und zu mal 1 viertel Wasserwechsel machen, + zusehen dass keine Nährstoffe frei werden wie verrottende Blätter, fertig. Willi*


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo Willi,

Torbens Pflanzen gehen ein, meinst du wirklich mehr Pflanzen ist eine Antwort auf kümmernde Pflanzen? Torbens Pflanzenauswahl ist auch nicht schlecht. __ Wasserfeder für weiches Wasser __ Hornkraut für hartes __ Wasserpest wächst immer.....nur bei Torben nicht.
Mehr Pflanzen ist häufig richtig, aber nicht immer.
Oben stehen Torbens Trinkwasserwerte 2 mg/L Nitrat. Damit rettet er seine Pflanzen nicht, ausser kompletter Wasserwechsel und das öfter.

Bei 20 mgL Nitrat, wie in den Viezuchtregionen oder am Rhein sieht das anders aus, da wären 10% Wasserwechsel wöchentlich sehr gut. 

Mit den Hornspänen hast du aber recht, die brauchen.

Torben, hast du von deinem Pflanzendünger reingetan? Wenn das jetzt ein paar Tage passiert ist, kannst du die Dosis aus der Beschreibung verwenden. 
Mach dann täglich Wassertets mit deinen Teststäbchen. NO2 darf nur schwach positiv werden, sonst wirklich einen Wasserwechsel machen.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
Ich glaube schon eher dass das Wasser verpestet ist durch allen Mist was da rein geworfen Wurde. Bei dem verfaulen die Pflanzen nicht umsonst. Ich sehe schon das Schlimmste kommen, Neuanfang - aber dann bitte mit Profis. Willi


----------



## Stone0815 (25. Juli 2022)

Klingt auch nach einer möglichen Vorgehensweise. Nur wie schon geschrieben gehen mir die Pflanzen reihenweise ein. Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nahezu gar nicht, sondern sind nach kurzer Zeit braun oder farblos. Die über der Wasseroberfläche wachsenden Pflanzen mickern ebenfalls vor sich hin. Als laienhafter Betrachter könnte man meinen, dass alle neu gekauften Pflanzen Nährstofflieferant für die Seerose sind....die wiederum auch nicht übermäßig sprießt aber zumindest desto für mein Empfinden normal wächst.

Klar, ich bin erst in meinem ersten kompletten Teichjahr. Dennoch frage ich mich wie viele Pflanzen ich noch im Teich "kompistieren" soll?!

Die Algen halten sich schon seit Mai. Da war mal kurz klare Sicht, seitdem ist nicht mehr zu machen. Den "normalen Ablauf" kann man immer nachlesen: Einige Tage Algenblüte, dann klärt sich das Wasser mit Start des Pflanzenwachstums auf....bei mir blieb das irgendwie aus. Fragt sich nur weshalb?!

@Willi: So naheliegend Deine Vermutung auch ist, bis vergangenen Freitag kam NICHTS in den Teich, was da nicht auch rein gehört (Substrat, Wasser, Pflanzen, wenige Fische).

@Rüdiger: Ich bin heute den ersten Tag negativ und habe noch nichts weiter besorgen können. Daher vorerst nur Hornspäne. Die anderen Sachen gehe ich morgen oder übermorgen an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2022)

Hi,

das bei Torben die Unterwaserpflanzen kaputtgehen liegt eher am "grünen Wasser". Dichte Schwebealgenbrühe vermindert ja auch das überhaupt Licht unten bei den "lichtbedürftigen" Unterwasserpflanzen ankommt.

Hornspäne (Keratine) sind, da wasserunlöslich und daher erst mal Kleinstlebewesen, Bakterien und Co die geschredderten Hufe/Hörner abbauen müssen wie Willi schon schrieb ja langsam wirksam.

@Rüdiger: "__ Wasserpest wächst wächst immer - nur bei Torben net"

auch in meinen Teich wachsen weder Wasserpeste, __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserlinsen, noch "größere" Algenbstände.
Praktisch alles was nicht fest im Boden verwurzelt ist und sich daraus mit Nährstoffen versorgt  löst sich wegen akutem Nährstoffmangel im freien Wasser schnell auf  . Krauses __ Laichkraut, __ Vallisnerien, __ Wasserfeder und quirlblättriges __ Tausendblatt sind soweit das einzige an "Unterwasserpflanzen" was darin so lala wächst. Die Riesenvallisnerien haben aber auch nur 20-30cm Blätter und kommen über 1-2 Jungpflanzen im Jahr net raus



MfG Frank


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juli 2022)

Thorben hat die selben Probleme wie ich. Fast alles was ich in den Teich setze fängt nach kürzester Zeit an zu kümmern.
Pflanzen die ich vor 2-3 Jahren gepflanzt haben, sind kleiner und verkrüppelter als zum Pflanzzeitpunkt.
Meine __ Froschlöffel haben nur noch 1 oder 2 Blätter , aber sie blühen.  
__ Wasserpest gibt es  nur noch 2-3 Stengel und die direkt bei den Seerosen die ja gedüngt werden. Von den 2 riesigen Eimer voll mit __ Hornblatt ist nicht ein Krümmel übrig .
Alle Teichpflanzen sehen aus, als wenn wir schon Herbst hätten.    
Richtig klar habe ich meinen Teich dieses Jahr bisher überhaupt noch nicht bekommen. Erst der Saharasand, dann massenhaft Blütenstaub. Dann dachte ich, ich Wechsel die UV ,obwohl sie eigentlich nur wenig lief.
Beim Wechsel festgestellt dass das Glas komplett trübe und verkalkt war. Jetzt wird er zwar langsam etwas klarer , aber hat im Moment auch um die 29 Grad  soviel frisches , kaltes Wasser kann ich da gar nicht reinlaufen lassen. 
Diese Ist die einzigste die einigermassen gesund aussieht


----------



## Rhz69 (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo Torben,

Ich dachte den Dünger hättest du schon? Ich wollte dir eigentlich nicht vorschlagen, den zu kaufen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (26. Juli 2022)

@Marion412: Vielen Dank für Dein Outing.    ....ich dachte schon das kann doch nicht NUR bei mir so sein?!? 

@Rüdiger: Bisher hatte ich das auch so verstanden, ist mir eigentlich eh zu teuer für "nur ein Versuch". Dachte dann aber, dass das deutlich flotter ginge, als die Hornspäne-Aktion. Aber dann lasse ich das vorerst. Danke für die Aufklärung...


----------



## Rhz69 (26. Juli 2022)

Wenn es flott gehen soll, dann kauf dir Harnstoff für Aquascaper. 500 g für etwa 10 Euro. Die Preise könnten grade stark steigen. Meiner ist von Aquasabi. Ich kann dir ausrechnen, wieviel du brauchst. Mit sehr sehr wenig anfangen, bis der NO2 Peak weg ist.
Meine erste Runde Unterwasserpflanzen hat sich auch aufgelöst.


----------



## Stone0815 (26. Juli 2022)

Soll Donnerstag ankommen


----------



## Rhz69 (26. Juli 2022)

Hallo Torben,
alsWarnung vorneweg, lieber wäre mir, wenn das auf Basis von vernünftig gemessenen Wasserwerten wäre, die 0 NO3, dafür viel Kalium >10 mg anzeigen.

Dein Teich hat 12 m3 Wasser. Wenn du 1 g Harnstoff in den Teich gibst, hast du knapp 0,1 mg /L Harnstoff. Den greifen sich die Bakterien und machen daraus zunächst Nitrit NO2 maximal etwa 0.2 mg/L. Das ist schon relativ viel, aber dein Tiere sollten es überleben. Da du schon Fische im Teich hast, die auch Harnstoff (manche auch Ammonium NH4) ausscheiden, hast du auch die Bakterien. Ob du schon die drin hast die aus dem giftigen Nitrit das harmlose Nitrat machen prüfst du mit deinen Teststäbchen am Tag nach der Zugabe. (Was haben die für eine Nachweisgrenze?).
Mein Masseinheit sind ja die Testgläschen. Ich habe grade überlegt, welche Masseinheit deutschlandweit einheitlich ist:  
 
Der Kronkorken ist mit 1 g  nicht voll und das ist schon eher zuviel. Das Pulver löst du in Wasser und gibst es am besten in die Nähe deiner Pflanzen. Die holen das meist, bevor das Nitrit werden kann.
Wenn am nächsten Tag dein Nitrit Test positiv ist, noch einmal 1 Kronkorken voll.
Wenn der Test negativ ist, nimmst 6 g Harnstoff und 30 g Zucker, löst sie in Wasser und gibst sie in den Teich. Aus dem Zucker machen die Bakterien CO2, das brauchen die Unterwasserpflanzen, wenn sie den Harnstoff aufnehmen.
Am Tag danach wieder Nitrit messen. Wenn positiv warten, wenn negativ darf nochmal 6 g Harnstoff rein. Beim Zucker auf den pH achten. Wenn der fällt, den Zucker weglassen. Harnstoff so lange rein, bis der Nitrit oder Nitrat Test positiv ist, oder wenn du siehst, dass deine Pflanzen besser aussehen. 
Die Algen bleiben noch eine Weile. Wenn es den Pflanzen besser geht, siest du aber innerhalb von Tagen eine Besserung.
Später kannst du mehr auf einmal und nicht jeden Tag was zugeben. Da dürftest du ein Gefühl dafür bekommen.
Überleg dir auch, ob du nicht wenigstens NO2 und NO3 als Tröpfchentest nimmst. 
Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (27. Juli 2022)

Soooo...das Wundermittelchen Harnstoff ist sogar schon heute angekommen. Zudem habe ich NO2+NO3 Tröpfchentests (jbl pro aquatest) besorgt. Das Experiment kann also beginnen.   

Ich starte heute/jetzt mit 1 Gramm und vertraue dabei auf unsere Küchenwaage ( nichts für Ungut Rüdiger, aber die Angabe fast aber nicht ganz voller Kronkorken ist mir etwas zu vage). 

Mal sehen, was die Wasserwerte morgen sagen. Das Programm steht dann ja je nach Ergebnis bereits fest.


----------



## Rhz69 (27. Juli 2022)

Zeige Anhang 219928
Bei meiner Küchenwaage gibt es keinen Unterschied, ob 1 oder 10 g, deswegen. Ich messe mit den JBL Glaschen. 1 cm Füllhöhe etwa 1 g.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Juli 2022

Und zum Üben Nitratwerte von Teich und Leitungswasser bestimmen.
Viel Spass
Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (28. Juli 2022)

Moin zusammen,
die erste Messung nach Experimentstart ergab:
Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: nicht nachweisbar (<0,5 mg/l)

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: farblich zwischen 3 und 6
GH: 7
PH: 7,2
CO2 (berechnet): 6

Es geht heute also weiter mit 6 g Harnstoff und 30 g Zucker...

Ach ja, unsere digitale Küchenwaage zeigt ab 1g grammgenau an. Daher nehme ich das mal als Maßstab...


----------



## Stone0815 (29. Juli 2022)

Moin zusammen,
die 2.Messung nach Experimentstart ergab keine nennenswerte Veränderung:

Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: nicht nachweisbar (<0,5 mg/l) -Probe heute gaaaanz leicht eingefärbt, aber weit weg vom ersten Farbfeld (1mg/l)

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: farblich zwischen 3 und 6
GH: 7
PH: 7,2
CO2 (berechnet): 6

Also heute weiter 6g Harnstoff und 30g Zucker zugegeben.

Den Fischen geht es soweit ersichtlich weiterhin prächtig....bin gespannt auf morgen...


----------



## Rhz69 (29. Juli 2022)

Das sieht schon mal wie erwartet aus, ich bin auch gespannt.


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
heute steht die 3.Messung an und um es vorweg zu nehmen...die Ergebnisse sind ein wenig ungenau.

Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: farblich zwischen <0,5  und 1 mg/l - tendentiell aber weiterhin dichter am unteren Wert

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: farblich zwischen 3 und 6
GH: 7
PH: zwischen 6,8 und 7,2
CO2 (berechnet): durch die nicht eindeutigen Messergebnisse berechnet sich eine CO2-Spanne von 6-27

Durch die recht krasse Veränderung im CO2-Wert seit gestern bin ich etwas unschlüssig hinsichtlich des weiteren Vorgehens. Nach dem Gebot der Vorsicht tendiere ich dazu heute mal auszusetzen. Andererseits bin ich gerade erst auf dem Weg in den grünen Skalenbereich bei den Nitratwerten und erste winzige, dunkelgrüne Triebe sind an der __ Wasserpest zu erkennen. Den ersten Erfolg will ich natürlich nicht wieder zunichte machen.

Daher stellt sich die Frage: Was steht für heute an?

Mein Laienvorschlag wäre Harnstoff 6g, Zucker aussetzen. Möglicherweise gibt es aber noch professioneller Ansätze als "ganz oder gar nicht".

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Rhz69 (30. Juli 2022)

Hallo, 
Kannst auch nur den Harnstoff reintun und den Zucker aussetzen. 
Dann morgen wieder messen.
Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 30. Juli 2022

Der CO2 Wert aus den Teststäbchen gerechnet ist immer sehr ungenau. Die Tröpfchentests auf CO2 sind aber auch nicht toll. Ich vertraue am meisten auf die Berechnung, aber aus den Tröpfchentests für pH und KH.


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Juli 2022)

Habe mich jetzt für 6g Harnstoff und die Hälfte an Zucker (15g) entschieden. Mal sehen was die morgige Messung ergibt.

Um den CO2-Wert mache ich mir bisher nicht sooo viele Gedanken. Fand halt spannend, dass die Sprünge so groß sind. Aber die Teststreifen ergeben mitunter etwas fragwürdige/ungenaue Ergebnisse. Was aber dauerhaft relativ niedrig ist, ist der KH-Wert (unteres Ende des grünen Skalenbereichs). Wie bekomme ich den denn unkompliziert etwas nach oben?


----------



## Rhz69 (30. Juli 2022)

Bei deinem Leitungswasser ein Teilwasserwechsel,
oder Natriumhydrogencarbonat, Backpulver, aber in den meisten ist etwas phosphat drin. Ich würde aber nicht an zu vielen Schrauben gleichzeitig drehen.
Bei dir eher eine blöde Idee, da du schon so viel Natruim im Wasser hast. 
Dolomitsteine oder Hühnergritt, das dann in die Strömung.

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Stone0815 (30. Juli 2022)

Dolomitsteine habe ich ja eh noch auf meiner Besorgungsliste, aber die sind gar nicht soooo leicht zu bekommen. Für Dienstag habe ich noch mal 2 Läden auf'm Zettel.

Nicht sooo viel auf einmal versuchen - sehe ich auch so. Nur wenn ich mit den Werten in einen schwierigen Bereich rutsche, muss ich doch irgendwas tun?! Erst mal übe ich mich dann aber noch in Geduld...

Wieder mal vielen Dank für den Input und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Rhz69 (30. Juli 2022)

Meine Dolomitsteine habe ich über ebay bekommen, als Musterpaket.
3 kg Stein für 10 Euro und der Postbote muss es schleppen. Ganz schön bescheuert, da wusste ich dann, ich gehöre zu den Teichverrückten.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 30. Juli 2022

Am schnellsten sind Wasserwechsel  700 L Wasserwechsel bei dir mit Trinkwasser erhöhen den KH um 1.


----------



## Stone0815 (31. Juli 2022)

Mahlzeit,
Heute etwas verspätet, da wir heute Programm hatten.

Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: nicht nachweisbar (<0,5 mg/l) -Probe heute gaaaanz leicht eingefärbt, aber weit weg vom ersten Farbfeld (1mg/l) - also alles wie gestern

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: farblich zwischen 3 und 6
GH: 4-7
PH: 6,8-7,2
CO2 (berechnet): Durch die spannen in den Ergebkissen, ergibt sich hier ein unklares Ergebnis. Daher lassen wir das mal offen...genaueres dazu morgen.

Dolomitsteine für geringe Calcium+Magnesiumabgaben sind bestellt.

Ansonsten sind weitere erfreuliche Fortschritte an den Pflanzen und sehen. Es wachsen deutlich dunklere Blätter nach, als das bisher der Fall war (__ Froschlöffel, Sumpf-__ Lilien)und beim Schachtelhalm kommen diverse neue, kleine Triebe. Vom Gefühl her läuft es daher sehr rund!  ....sogar die __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht noch mal....__ Frühblüher?? Pah... 

Heute daher nochmals die üblichen Mengen in den Teich gegeben (6g+30g).


----------



## Rhz69 (31. Juli 2022)

Das hört sich doch wirklich gut an. Danke, dass du uns (mich) auf dem laufenden hälst.
Ich drück wetier die Daumen


----------



## Stone0815 (31. Juli 2022)

Sehr gern, ich bin ja auf Hinweise angewiesen und dann ist es jawohl selbstverständlich, dass Ihr "dabei" sein dürft.


----------



## Stone0815 (1. Aug. 2022)

Guten Morgen,

in der Nacht hat es ordentlich geregnet, daher mal sehen, was die heutigen Teichwerte machen.

Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: <1 mg/l Farbfeld für 1mg/l wird nicht erreicht, weiterhin ist das Testgläschen aber nicht ganz farblos

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: 3
GH: 4
PH: 6,8
CO2 (berechnet): 13,5

Wie schon gestern geschrieben, sehen die Pflanzen deutlich besser aus.
KH, GH und PH sind jedoch an der unteren Grenze.
PH: Heute gibt es mal keinen Zucker, nur Harnstoff.
GH, KH: Bei nächster Gelegenheit werde ich mal wieder "ein wenig Leitungswasser" auffüllen. Zudem sollten die Dolomitsteine am Mittwoch kommen.

Anbei noch ein paar aktuelle Eindrücken von den Pflanzenfortschritten. Wie gut sie auf den Bildern erkennbar sind, kann ich schwer beurteilen. In natura ist das jedoch schon deutlich erkennbar.

An den Sumpf-__ Schwertlilien kommen plötzlich dunklere Blätter. Die helleren Blätter sehen nicht altersbedingt so aus, die waren schon immer so hell:

 
 

Die noch sehr kleine "Spätblüher-__ Sumpfdotterblume"
 

Tannenwedel: lange Zeit nur ein Stiel, jetzt kamen recht schnell weitere dazu:
 

Zudem hat die Seerose erstmals 4 Blüten (die noch nicht alle aufgegangen sind)
 

Am Schachtelhalm kommen plötzlich etliche neue Halme:
 

Veränderungen am __ Froschbiss und an der Wasserklarheit stehen noch aus. Dennoch bin ich total happy, dass es scheinbar in die richtige Richtung geht.

Daher kann ich gar nicht oft genug sagen: Vielen Dank allen Diskussionsbeteiligten - allen voran Dir, Rüdiger. Ich muss Deinen Sockel wohl doch noch etwas höher aufmauern


Rhz69 schrieb:


> ...Stell mich mal nicht so auf den Sockel...


----------



## Rhz69 (1. Aug. 2022)

Regen, das Wort habe ich schon mal gehört, was war das noch gleich?
Spass beiseite, ist dein Teich übergelaufen? Die Düngung baut zwar Wasserhärte ab, aber nicht so schnell.
Der __ Froschbiss bei mir mochte auch nie die volle Sonne und wächst auch besser, wenn er etwas Substratkontakt hat, vor allem wenn wenig Nährstoffe da sind. Muss eigentlich mal suchen, ob ich überhaupt noch welchen habe.

Schön, das du fortschritte sieht, dann ist von den anderen Nährstoffen ausser Stickstoff auch noch da.
Wenn das Nitrat so grade nachweisbar ist, ist das super, kann auch bis 1 mg/L, darüber kannst du irgendwann Fadenalgen bekommen. Dann spätestens Pause machen mit dem Harnstoff. Dann sollten aber auch die Schwebealgen verschwinden.

viel Spass weiterhin

Rüdiger

Nachsatz, wenn hier jemand auf den Thread stösst: Harnstoff ist kein Anti-Algen-Mittel. Es hilft gegen einseitigen Nährstoffmangel, die wachsenden Pflanzen verhindern dann das Algenwachstum. Viel hilft viel ist dabei auch falsch.


----------



## Stone0815 (1. Aug. 2022)

Da ich einen "Überlauf mit Abfluss" gebaut habe, kann ich das nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Ich gehe aber von einem Überlaufen aus, da er heute randvoll ist.

Speziell die Werte der Teststreifen waren die letzten Tage schon nicht ganz eindeutig und haben sich nun eher nach unten bewegt. Daher die Angabe der tieferen Werte. Als "schnell" empfinde ich das daher nicht unbedingt. Allerdings fehlt mir auch hier ein Vergleich.

__ Froschbiss: Das mit dem Bodenkontakt versuche ich mal.


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2022)

Und bitte nicht vergessen: wenn die ersten Pflanzen einen braunen Farbschlag zeigen, könnte es auch an den kürzer werdenden Tagen liegen


----------



## Stone0815 (1. Aug. 2022)

Wie jetzt...die wachsen und blühen nicht den ganzen Winter durch?!?


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2022)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt...die wachsen und blühen nicht den ganzen Winter durch?!?


Na ja doch eigentlich schon, musst halt nur schnell das beheizte Gewächshaus drüber stellen.


----------



## Stone0815 (2. Aug. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich mich auf die Tröpfchentests beschränkt und keine neuen Erkenntnisse gewonnen.

Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: <1 mg/l Farbfeld für 1mg/l wird nicht erreicht, weiterhin ist das Testgläschen aber nicht ganz farblos

Daher erneut 6g Harnstoff und 30g Zucker.


----------



## Stone0815 (6. Aug. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Aufgrund des intensiven Urlaubsprogramms bin ich Updates die letzte Zeit schuldig geblieben...bis heute.

Die Werte sind weiterhin unverändert, daher habe ich die Dosis geringfügig erhöht. Weiterhin sehen Fische, __ Frösche und Pflanzen gut aus, nachweisbar sind die Werte NO2+NO3 immer noch nicht.

Auffällig bei den Pflanzen:
Die Seerose hat weiterhin 4 (inzwischen offene) Blüten. Allerdings hatten wir schon größere Blüten.
Am __ Froschbiss lassen sich tatsächlich hier und da dunkelgrüne Blätter finden. Möglicherweise können daher ein paar Pflänzchen gerettet werden.

Zudem sind heute noch die Dolomitsteine zusammen mit etwas Muschelkalk in den Teich gewandert.

Allen Interessierten ein schönes Wochenende und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (14. Aug. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
nach Ende des Urlaubs habe ich den Rhythmus von täglicher Aktion zu wöchentlich verändert. Heute ist daher wieder mal Zeit zum Messen und zum Berichten.

Erst mal die Messung - soweit alles unverändert:
Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: nicht nachweisbar (<0,5 mg/l) -Probe heute gaaaanz leicht eingefärbt, aber weit weg vom ersten Farbfeld (1mg/l) - also alles wie bisher immer

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: 3
GH: 4
PH: 6,8
CO2 (berechnet): 13,5

Weiterhin finde ich den geringen KH- und GH-Wert etwas bedenklich. Zudem lässt die Wasserklarheit noch ein wenig auf sich warten. Ansonsten ist aber alles wie erwartet und gewünscht.

Von großem Vorteil war meine geringere Zeit - so bin ich zwangsläufig weniger ungeduldig. 
Nach der Woche ist jetzt eindeutig feststellbar, dass einige Pflanzen noch nie so dunkelgeüne Blätter hatten. Daher bin ich zuversichtlich bei früheren Start im kommenden Jahr insgesamt besser unterwegs zu sein.
 
Schönes WE und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Stone0815 (21. Aug. 2022)

Moin,

es ist mal wieder Sonntag, also Zeit zum Werte messen. 

Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: nicht nachweisbar (<0,5 mg/l)
=> Habe mich schon gefragt, ob ich irgendetwas falsch mache...aber so schwer ist es laut Anleitung ja gar nicht 

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: farblich zwischen 3 und 6
GH: 4
PH: 6,8

Kürzlich hat es kurz aber sehr stark geregnet. Gestern und heute dafür wieder volle Sonne und Hitze.

Die Werte sind insgesamt stabil. Dennoch setzt sich der positive Trend bei den Pflanzen fort - die Pflanzen sind inzwischen deutlich grüner als das Wasser. 
Einzige Einschränkung weiterhin: Das Wasser will einfach nicht aufklaren.

Dennoch allen ein schönes WE und Gruß
Torben


----------



## ralph_hh (22. Aug. 2022)

Ich muss mal eine unqualifizierte Frage stellen...

Eigentlich versucht man doch in so einem Naturteich ein Gleichgewicht zu finden, dass sich von selbst erhält. Ist es da nicht per se kontraproduktiv, da alles mögliche in den Teich zu kippen, angefangen von Zucker bis hin zu frischem Wasser, Fischfutter und Harnstoff...? Oder dient das nur dazu, diese Gleichgewichtsfindung zu beschleunigen?

Mein Teich hat 5-6 Kubikmeter und trotzdem kommt der bestens ohne jeglichen Input von außen klar (Ausnahme: mal 500L Leitungswasser im trockenen Hochsommer). Ich habe über Pollen und Blätter reichlich Nährstoffeintrag, den ich gar nicht verhindern kann. Daraus wachsen Algen, die meine Wasserflöhe ernähren, das reicht, um __ Moderlieschen und eine schier endlose Anzahl von Libellenlarven zu ernähren. Gefüttert wird da nichts. Ich weiss nicht, ob es die Moderlieschen sind oder Abbauprozesse am Boden, jedenfalls scheint genug CO2 vorhanden zu sein, dass auch Pflanzen wachsen. Das war nicht von Anfang an so, das hat 2 Jahre gedauert. Ich hab einiges versucht an Pflanzen, __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest verschwinden bei mir ruck zuck, Tannenwedel auch. __ Tausendblatt hält sich bei mir ganz passabel, ufert aber nicht aus. Was bestens gedeiht, ist __ Krebsschere, obwohl ich von den Leitungswasserwerten (mittelhart) eigentlich anderes erwartet hätte. Mit ein bisschen Algen abschöpfen im Frühsommer ist es dann auch schon getan, dies Jahr hab ich die Krebsschere ausgelichtet und damit Biomasse aus dem Teich geholt. Der Teich ist ausreichend klar, Sichttiefe 50-80cm und offenbar geht es allen Bewohnern gut.


----------



## Turbo (22. Aug. 2022)

Salü Ralph
Jedem das seine. Viele bewegen sich mit ihrem Teich auf Messersschneide.

Viel Tierbestand und aus Platz oder Kostengründen eine knapp bemessenen Filteranlage.
Die vielleicht die erforderliche Pflege und Reinigung besonders in Ferienzeiten auch nicht immer erhält.
Da sind Wasserwert Messungen ideal, damit man frühzeitig merkt, das etwas faul ist. Dies bevor sich ein Problemchen zum Problem ausgewachsen hat.
Messungen können das Verständnis was im Teich abgeht bei Temperaturveränderungen oder Tag-Nacht erleichtern.
Da kann das reinkippen von diesem oder jenem Mittel das verlorene Gleichgewicht wieder herstellen. Bevor übles wie Krankheiten entstehen.

Je kleiner die Belastung im Teich, je grösser die Wassermenge, desto einfacher kann der Teich das ganze selber regulieren.
Je kleiner die Wassermenge, desto anspruchsvoller.
Viele haben nicht wirklich einen funktionierenden naturnahen Teich, sondern ein Freiland Aquarium oder einen Fischteich. 
Daraus resultieren ganz andere Ansprüche.

Ein Richtig oder Falsch gibt es da glaub nicht, wenn es mit dem Tierwohl klappt.


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2022)

Und ergänzende zu dem was @Turbo  / Patrick geschrieben hat:
Dann gibt es noch die Schwimmteich- Besitzer, die zwar klares Wasser wie im Pool haben möchten, deren Pflanzen aber kümmern weil ein Parameter nicht passt, jedoch die Algen wachsen wie blöd


----------



## Stone0815 (22. Aug. 2022)

Hi Ralph,

um es kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen: Das von Dir beschriebene Gleichgewicht hätte ich sehr gern in meinem Teich, befinde mich aber noch auf dem Weg.

Die längere Version ist:
Schwebealgen habe ich in dem Maß, dass kaum 10 cm Sichttiefe bestehen. Während es aber immer heißt "Algen bedeuten Nährstoffüberschuss" geht mir alles außer der gedüngten Seerose ein. Es kann daher weder genereller Nährstoffmangel noch Nährstoffüberschuss sein...oder zumindest gibt es Argumente für beide Sachlagen.

Die bisher beste Erklärung ist ein einseitiger Nährstoffmangel bzw. Ein genereller Nährstoffmangel mit einseitigem Überschuss. Den versuche ich zu beheben.

Die Vermutung ist, dass ich durch mein Bodensubstrat (Sand und Lehm, vermutlich hauptsächlich verursacht durch den Lehm) einen sehr hohen Kaliumanteil im Wasser habe. Der wird von den Pflanzen jedoch nicht abgebaut solange sie nur vor sich hin kümmern, weil die anderen notwendigen Nährstoffe nicht in ausreichendem Maß vorhanden sind. Schwebealgen hingegen sind da recht anspruchslos, denen reicht weitestgehend scheinbar Kalium+Licht.

Die Dauer bis zum Aufklären des Teichwassers hängt nun sicherlich von der Menge des abzubauenden Kaliums ab. Bis zum nächsten Jahr gebe ich dieser Theorie noch, dann geht es notfalls an gezielte Messungen um dem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen. Da die Pflanzen inzwischen aber gut wachsen, gehe ich davon aus auf dem Richtigen Weg zu sein.

Anfangs dachte ich ja auch "Pflanzen, Wasser, einige wenige Fische (8 __ Moderlieschen und je 7 Regenbogel- und Goldelritzen) und dann wird das schon". Daher auch nur recht knapp dimensionierte Pumpe und Filter. Mit reichlich Pflanzen, so die Hoffnung, läuft sich das schon zurecht. Auch in größerem Format würden Pumpe und Filter den Kaliumüberschuss bzw.den sonstigen Nährstoffmangel nicht beseitigen. Läuft das ganze System erst mal, erhoffe ich mir natürlich einen ähnlich geringen Aufwand, wie Du ihn beschreibst.

Mit Deinen 50-80 cm Sichttiefe wäre ich übrigens mega-zufrieden.


----------



## ralph_hh (22. Aug. 2022)

Die geringen Sichttiefen hatte ich auch. Und speziell im 1. Jahr Fadenalgen ohne Ende. Irgendwann sterben die Algen mal ab, sinken zu Boden und setzten CO2 frei, ich habe die Vermutung, dass zuwenig davon bei mir die Ursache war, dass die Pflanzen kümmerten. Im 2. Jahr ging das dann schon ganz gut. Einer der Gründe, __ Moderlieschen einzusetzen, war der Gedanke, dass die CO2 in den Teich einbringen. Ob das im nennenswerten Maße der Fall ist, weiss ich nicht. Filter und Pumpe habe ich gar nicht.

Ich will übrigens gar nicht klugscheißen, ich lese hier gespannt mit, ich habe bei mir nie eine Wasseranalyse gemacht, habe lediglich die Werte der Leitungswasserversorgung, die mir sagt: mittlere GH. Ich hoffe, hier trotzdem noch das eine oder andere mitzunehmen an Erkenntnissen.


----------



## Stone0815 (22. Aug. 2022)

Alles gut, als Klugscheisserei habe ich das auch gar nicht aufgefasst.


Ich bin ja noch seeeehr frisch dabei mit meinem Teich und hatte auch etwas andere Vorstellungen (wie geschrieben), die sich hoffentlich irgendwann mal so  einstellen. Erst mal bin ich aber froh, dass die bisherigen Schritte offensichtlich in die richtige Richtung führen und dass trotz allen kontroversen Sichtweisen hier im Forum Hilfe zu finden war.


----------



## Turbo (22. Aug. 2022)

Viele Wege führen nach Rom.
Ich habe das Glück, hervorragendes Wasser ab Leitung zu haben,
Das vereinfacht natürlich vieles.
Andere haben mit dem Phosphat im Nachfüllwasser schon ihre hausgemachten Algenprobleme. 
Kein Teich ist gleich wie der andere. 
Jeder der hier Tipps gibt, macht das bestimmt nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. 
Aber ob es das richtige für den entsprechenden Teich ist? 
Schlussendlich muss immer der Teichbesitzer aus der Fülle an Informationen das für ihn passende rausfiltern und allenfalls mit Fragen nachfassen. 
Mal passt es, mal nicht. 
Die Zeit regelt sehr vieles. Zu viel Aktivismus schadet meist mehr als das es nützt.


----------



## Stone0815 (28. Aug. 2022)

Mahlzeit,
Es ist wieder Sonntag und damit Zeit für die wöchentliche Messung.

Die Werte sind weiterhin stabil, keine großen Veränderungen. Optisch hingegennist es kein vergleich mehr zu vor einem Monat....aber das ging ja schon aus den letzten Posts hervor.  

Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: nicht nachweisbar (<0,5 mg/l)

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: 3-6
GH: 4-7
PH: 6,8

Die übliche Teichzugabe führe ich weiterhin fort. Die Wasserklärung wird wohl erst mit kühleren Temperaturen eintreten.

Einen schönen Sonntagabend noch und Gruß
Torben


----------



## Turbo (28. Aug. 2022)

Salü

@Stone0815

Da etwas über die Funktion der verschiedenen grossen Pflanzennährstoffe Stickstoff, Phosphor, Kalium.




__





						Pflanzennährstoffe - Stickstoff, Phosphor und Kalium
					

Nährstoffe wie Stickstoff, Phosphor, Kalium und Magnesium spielen eine wesentliche Rolle für das Pflanzenwachstum. Eine Unterversorgung kann deutliche Folgen haben.



					www.duenger-und-erde.de
				




Ist zwar eine Aufstellung für Pflanzen an Land. Aber so gross ist der Unterschied bei Wasserpflanzen nicht. Das du dich locker daran orientieren kannst. 

Würde versuchen, die überschüssigen Nährstoffe im Teich loszuwerden. Wasserwechsel ist da ganz ein gutes Mittel.


----------



## Stone0815 (29. Aug. 2022)

Hi Turbo,
vielen Dank.

Mein Problem ist ja, dass nur ein Nährstoff sehr reichlich da ist (vermutlich Kalium). Mindestens einer der weiteren Nährstoffe war so gering vorhanden, dass mir alle Pflanzen eingingen.

Aber Du hast recht, auch überschüssiges Kalium wäre wohl mit einem Wasserwechsel abbaubar. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch die Hoffnung, dass die vorhandene Menge von gut wachsenden Pflanzen verbraucht werden kann.

Sollte ich diese Hoffnung aus Deiner Sicht besser aufgeben?

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Turbo (29. Aug. 2022)

Stone0815 schrieb:


> Sollte ich diese Hoffnung aus Deiner Sicht besser aufgeben?


Salü, Das kann ich nicht abschätzen.
Manchmal ist ein zurück auf den Start besser, als auf gut Glück etwas auszusitzen.
Wasserwechsel mit *gutem* Wasser ist bei mir seit über 30 Jahren das Allheil-Mittel.
Beim Teich regelt die Zeit sehr viel.
Mache das, was für dich passt. Diese Entscheidung wird dir keiner abnehmen können.


----------



## Turbo (30. Aug. 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Das sieht schon mal wie erwartet aus, ich bin auch gespannt.


Habe grad gelesen, das du unter Anleitung von Rüdiger deinen Teich mit Harnstoff und Zucker optimierst.
Würde da weiter machen. Offenbar bewegt sich dein Teich ja in die richtige Richtung.   
Vieles im Teich braucht halt einfach seine Zeit.


----------



## ralph_hh (31. Aug. 2022)

Nach dem extrem heißen Sommer musste ich neulich gut 500 Liter Wasser nachfüllen (bei insgesamt rund 5-6000 L. Wasserwechsel mache ich an meinem naturnahen Teich nie. Bislang alles perfekt im Gleichgewicht, nun nach der Wasserzugabe habe ich plötzlich Fadenalgen ohne Ende im Teich. Von daher muss man mit dem Glauben, dass Wasserwechsel so das Allheilmittel ist, vorsichtig sein. Ich weiss nicht, was bei mir im Leitungswasser ist, was die Algen da explodieren lässt, aber offenbar braucht das System danach eine Weile, bis die neuen Nährstoffe verbraucht sind und wieder Ruhe ist.


----------



## Turbo (31. Aug. 2022)

Wie weiter vorne schon geschrieben, fügen Wasserversorger dem Trinkwasser bei Bedarf Phosphate zum Schutz der Leitungssysteme bei,
Algen lieben Phosphate.

Hier etwas Hintergrundwissen dazu.




__





						Trinkwasserbehandlung mit Phosphaten
					

Bei Ochsmann Chemie finden Sie diverse Produkte für die Trinkwasserbehandlung auf Phosphatbasis. Erfahren Sie mehr!




					www.ochsmann-chemie.de
				



Wie überall gibt es verschiedene Anbieter solcher Produkte.

Da hat du völlig recht Ralph, @ralph_hh
Nicht jedes Wasser ist ein Allheilmittel. Auch wenn es als Lebensmittel aus der Leitung kommt.


----------



## Stone0815 (4. Sep. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

die Wasserwerte haben sich geringfügig verändert:

Tröpfchentest:
NO2: nicht nachweisbar (<0,01 mg/l)
NO3: nicht nachweisbar (1 mg/l)

Teststreifen:
Cl: 0
KH: 3-6
GH: 4-7
PH: 7,2

Ich denke es geht in eine gute Richtung. Tieren und Pflanzen geht es prima. __ Hechtkraut und Minze blühen ebenso wie der brennende __ Hahnenfuß.

Die Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Vallisnerien, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest) haben ebenfalls eine gesunde, dunkelgrüne Färbung, was nicht immer der Fall war. Sie wuchern nicht gerade, aber wachsen langsam vor sich hin.   

Über die Wassertrübung verliere ich vorerst keine weiteren Wörter. Dem Abbau des Kaliums und damit dem Rückgang der Schwebealgen und der Aufklarung des Teichwassers gebe ich noch bis zum kommenden Jahr Zeit.


Gruß
Torben


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2022)

Bilder Torben, Bilder.
Sonst glaub dir doch keiner das dein 


Stone0815 schrieb:


> brennende Hahnenfuß


blüht. Dazu müsste er doch völlig vertrocknet sein


----------



## Stone0815 (4. Sep. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bilder Torben, Bilder.
> Sonst glaub dir doch keiner das dein
> 
> blüht. Dazu müsste er doch völlig vertrocknet sein



Nee...der brennt immer nur kurz, dann löschen ich ihn auch schon wieder. Genau deshalb geht er auch gerade nicht an und Ihr müsst damit auskommen


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2022)

Na siehst, und schon kannst gleich noch mehr Fotos vom ganzen Teich einsetzen, dann können wir die Entwicklung viel besser begutachten    

Danach kannst auch erstmal mal weiter Pause machen und Genießen


----------



## Stone0815 (4. Sep. 2022)

Morgen werde ich mal einige Bilder machen und die neben die vom 1.8. Stellen, da sollte der Unterschied recht gut erkennbar sein.


----------



## Stone0815 (6. Sep. 2022)

Soooo...gestern lief mir ein wenig die Zeit weg, daher erst heute die Vergleichsbilder. Ich denke es ist deutlich erkennbar, dass jeweils links das Bild vom 01.08. ist und rechts das aktuelle Bild von heute (06.09.22).

Tannenwedel:
 
Sumpfschwertlilie:
 
Andere Sumpfschwertlilie mit Minze:
 

Kein Vergleich, wie ich finde.....und jetzt zurück an mein Tässchen Tee...


----------



## Stone0815 (11. Sep. 2022)

Moin,

großartig neue Erkenntnisse gibt es diese Woche nicht.

Wie exakt die Angaben zu den einzelnen Blütezeit sind, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Bei uns ist die gesamte Vegetation jedoch - ich nehme mal an wegen der langen Trockenheit - etwas spät dran. Das Argument Trockenheit gilt zwar nicht im Teich, hier ist es vermutlich eher die plötzliche Nährstoffflut, die die Planzen nachholen lässt, was im bisherigen Teichjahr noch nicht möglich war.

__ Sumpfdotterblume - immer wieder mal eine neue Blüte
+__ Krebsschere - lange Zeit abgetaucht und verloren geglaubt, nun etwas abgemagert zurück - vermutlich wegen der Dunkelheit am Grund

 

Sumpf Vergissmeinnicht - Mehr Blüten als das gesamte Jahr über

 

__ Hechtkraut - erste Blüten überhaupt

 

__ Froschlöffel - hört seit Beginn der Düngung gar nicht mehr auf zu blühen

 

__ Hahnenfuß (das brennen spare ich mir besser ) und Minze - schon bekannt aus der letzten Woche, beide noch innerhalb der regulären Blütezeit

 

Kürzlich habe ich mir ein einfaches Thermometer gegönnt, um die Grenztemperatur für's Füttern nicht zu verpassen. Schließlich geht es mit großen Schritten auf den Herbst zu. Die Düngerei werde ich daher für dieses Jahr langsam auslaufen lassen und im Frühjahr gehts damit und mit den dazugehörigen Updates weiter. Nachdem sich die Pflanzen nun sehr gut erholt haben, wird mein Schwerpunkt dann wieder auf klarem Wasser liegen.

Erstmals haben wir einen riesigen __ Fischreiher am Teich gesichtet und die Befürchtung, dass ihm einige __ Frösche und Fische zum Opfer gefallen sind. So lange die Nachproduktion aber läuft, er keine unserer Katzen klaut und er uns mit seinem Schnabel keine Löcher in die Folie piekt, darf er gern bleiben.  

Nun aber erst mal allen ein schönes WE und Gruß
Torben


----------

